# Garlic/cheese pita chips.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I wanted a snack but didn't have any chips or anything in the house. I really didn't want to go to the store but I looked on top of the fridge and found a bag of Pita loaves. There were three left and I had an idea, "Pita Chips". I heated up the oven and got busy.

Garlic/cheese pita chips

3 Pita loaves
3 tbsp. butter
olive oil cooking spray
garlic salt
grated parmesan cheese

Heat oven to 425 degrees. While oven is heating, apply a very light spray of olive oil to each of the pitas. Melt butter in small container. With pastry brush, spread olive oil on loaves and then brush with melted butter. After buttered, lightly sprinkle some garlic salt onto the loaves. Then sprinkle with grated parmesan. Using a pizza cutter or a knife, cut pitas into eight wedges and place on a baking sheet. Heat in oven for 8-10 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from oven and cool slightly.

Enjoy!

John


----------

